# breeding split tail moor



## falcon1 (Dec 16, 2010)

hi all, i have 12 split tails at the moment, and in the last week they have been doing the breeding dance lol, how ever....i had to seperate them for a night, then put them back together and they wernt interested (just starting to show signs again now) everythings all good but im a bit worried for the 2 biggest females as they are huge for a baby not in size but in guts! they look about to pop! also seem to swim at a 10 o'clock >2 o'clock angle? my 2nd time breeding fish (1st was a fluke as a kid) but 1st with moors, i hope this makes sence to someone lol. oh and i havent got anything to make a breeding mop has anyone else got any other ideas? all i could think of is a new fluffy paint roller, would the egg:fish9::fish9:s stck tho?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

here are a couple of quick links I found on breeding mops: 
DIY Inexpensive Spawning Mops 
DIY Breeding Mops

Are they in a pond? I'm thinking it would be hard to have a tank big enough for 12 goldfish.


----------

